# Monsterjam



## Ripcord22A (Feb 17, 2017)

Monster Trucks in Albuquerque!








Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## goomba (Feb 17, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 17, 2017)

Is that Tingley?


----------



## Bloke (Feb 18, 2017)

She's a cutie


----------



## Ripcord22A (Feb 18, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> Is that Tingley?


Yes sir!

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Feb 18, 2017)

Bloke said:


> She's a cutie


She's missing half the teeth in her mouth!...lol....but thank you brother

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Feb 18, 2017)

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Feb 18, 2017)

Too bad BIGFOOT retired.  First monster truck ralley i every went to with my dad was BIGOOT and GraveDigger

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 18, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Yes sir!


Thought so. I've seen a lot of rodeos and concerts there.
Looks like y'all are having fun!


----------



## Bloke (Feb 18, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Too bad BIGFOOT retired.  First monster truck ralley i every went to with my dad was BIGOOT and GraveDigger
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app



They're still on TV here....


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 18, 2017)

Always a good time!


----------

